# How do people live in your city?



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oslo city 2001:
Detached houses: 76,529 - 15.1%
Rowhouse/semi-detatched: 59,919 - 11.8%
Apartments in buildings less than 3 floors: 36,702 - 7.2%
Apartments in buildings with 3 floors or more: 314,012 - 61.2%
Other: 19,761 - 3.9%

Since then the city has grown by 10%, by far the most in apartment-buildings.

Oslo metro 2001:
Detached houses: 428,985 - 39.5%
Rowhouse/semi-detatched: 178,292 - 16.4%
Apartments in buildings less than 3 floors: 77,668 - 7.2%
Apartments in buildings with 3 floors or more: 368,682 - 33.9%
Other: 32,617 - 3.0%


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Obscene said:


> I dont know the percent for *Stockholm*
> 
> But typical *inner-city housing* is like this:
> 
> ...


how did you get these images off of live local?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Just Prt Sc and save the image.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, so that's you do it...I've been wondering that for the longest time.

Well, okay. Instead of posting pics and giving narratives, here's Hartford for all to see. 

*Triple deckers (low-rise apartments)*











*A dense, but more suburban part of Hartford*











*One of the most suburban-like parts of the city that I can think of.*











*And some high rises! *











Except for the last one, the pics were in the South End of the city. Obviously, not of the city is this dense. Urban decay did not hit the South End as much as in the North end, where vacant lots and urban prairies are common.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich: looks exactly the same as the Stockholm pics posted by Unionstation13


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

In Warsaw most people propably live in commieblocks :


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Most people in Istandbul live in houses like these?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I don't think so. I would say HK's high-rise would account 50%-60%. Note that HK has alot of mid-rise and low-rise particularly on the southside of HK Island, the rural areas of The New Territories and the Outlying Islands outside Lantau.


I doubt it's 99%, and I doubt it's as low as 50-60% either.

At a guess, probably hovering somewhere between 75-90%.


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> Most people in Istandbul live in houses like these?


Yes usually
But that place rich area 
Are you thinking coming istanbuL?
Look


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looking good! - didn't expected the majority of Istanbuls populations to live in such areas.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

my cousin went to Istanbul.

It has its poor areas but it rather advanced and hip place.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Maybe I'll find actual stats for Seattle later. In the meantime, we just passed the 50% point for multifamily units (not people) within the city limits. Single-family includes townhouses depending on type. Actual residents are still more single-family, because houses average about 2.5 people while apartments average 1.5. The remainder of our housing is mostly bungalows on midsize lots closer in, with more suburban formats in areas developed later. 

I wonder if the numbers in this thread match. Are we talking people or units?


----------



## syntax (Feb 4, 2008)

How do you guys get the bird's eye option activated on Virtual Earth? I wanted to share some shots of my city, however, what I've found is really of poor quality, so I'd rather use this tool if only it wasn't such an enigma.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

syntax said:


> How do you guys get the bird's eye option activated on Virtual Earth? I wanted to share some shots of my city, however, what I've found is really of poor quality, so I'd rather use this tool if only it wasn't such an enigma.


It only works in certain areas, in which case "bird's eye" will light up on the menu. Wrocław, unfortunately, isn't one of those places in which it is available.


----------



## syntax (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the clue. I've already started to believe that I'm technologically challenged, but fortunately it had simply been a temporary mental disability.

Will post the pictures after getting some sleep I guess.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

In the City of Amsterdam proper (750.000 inh.): 
- 86,5% of the housing units are multi-family units, so appartments or condos. 
- 12,2% is single family
- 1,3% is unknown (houseboats and the like). 
(Source: Wonen in Amsterdam 2005, Dienst Wonen, Gemeente Amsterdam)

Less reliable because it's based on my own observations:
- The 12,2 % single family homes consists probably for about 95% of row houses. Single family detached homes are almost non existent. 
- The far majority (80%?) of the apartments are in low rise (usually 4-5 floors) buildings. There are some areas from the 60's and 70's with high rise commieblocks (Bijlmer and Nieuw West), and some modern residential towers.

Don't know numbers for the Amsterdam region, but I'm sure they'd be quite different.

No pics - still waiting on Bird's eye view for Amsterdam.


----------



## syntax (Feb 4, 2008)

Haven't found any relevant statistics, but will try anyway.

Wrocław

probably most of people live in commieblocks like these ones:










smaller part of the citizens in low rise buildings:










I guess the old apartment houses like the ones in the city center deserve the next place:



















and finally detached houses (not the best shot)










in few years time some luxury apartments will be added, as many new projects are being developed now.


----------

